# Babymaker



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

T&A marketing aside, I actually am in favor of eBikes for commuting. It’s a morally great concept, as opposed to the fat midlife crisis guys stealing KOMs and tearing up trails.

People with a 5 mile or less commute don’t need them, but I have tried out an eBike wheel myself, an iMortor 3 (engrish)

I found it to be extremely heavy, which was fine, unfortunately the battery lasted only 2 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I glanced past this post and then 10 minutes later saw an add for it on Instagram. Seems pretty ideal if you had a hilly or long commute.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

That frame is too big for her. She should go one size down.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw an add for it on FB, very cool looking.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

RickBullottaPA said:


> That frame is too big for her. She should go one size down.


What frame??


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I could be a baby maker with her!!😁


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

More like Widowmaker riding around with no helmets


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Enjoy the ride!


I would buy one of these for commuting if I had an extra 5 miles on my commute. Though I enjoy them saying that just pedal if the battery is dead. I can only imagine that the effective 54x18 ratio would be limiting without the eboost, sure probably ok if your commute was flat but in Seattle, I would be walking most of the way home. Though to be fair I have seen my fair share of ecommuters suffering miserably but hills and streets here with dead batteries and lots of gears.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Pretty cool if I had any use for it.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I've had to ride home a couple times with no power, it's like 2 rides in 1!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

"Sexiest, stealthiest". "Our little secret".

Amazing how much emphasis they place on those 2 points. Wouldn't want any of those helmeted geeks on regular bikes know that you're artificially assisted as you blow by them! Those schmucks are never getting laid!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> Enjoy the ride!


Interesting that at 2:07 the vid praises the Magura disc brakes' ability to safely bring you to a quick stop but the staged scene includes a rider coming to a stop aboard a bike equipped with rim brakes.
=sParty


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sparticus said:


> Interesting that at 2:07 the vid praises the Magura disc brakes' ability to safely bring you to a quick stop but the staged scene includes a rider coming to a stop aboard a bike equipped with rim brakes.
> =sParty


that's what happens when your bike company is all about Bros and Hoes apparently.


----------



## Estonbach (Jul 8, 2019)

I purchased one for my girlfriend’s birthday in green and a “Sterling” one for myself since she “Didn’t want to ride alone.” It’s definitely different than my FRAMED Wolftrax Fat Tire commuter I use all year round, but it’s my first eBike so who knows? I’ll post something after mine arrives in October. I probably won’t commute on this thing since I have no time to go to a gym, riding the trails and my 8 mile commute (16 miles round trip) to work is what I do for exercise. Yes, I do ride fat tire year around and don’t mind the 41 lbs with all the gear attached, riding with this much weight has only made me noticeably stronger and faster. The Babymaker will be a toy, not a tool in my bike arsenal!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Estonbach said:


> I purchased one for my girlfriend's birthday in green and a "Sterling" one for myself since she "Didn't want to ride alone." It's definitely different than my FRAMED Wolftrax Fat Tire commuter I use all year round, but it's my first eBike so who knows? I'll post something after mine arrives in October. I probably won't commute on this thing since I have no time to go to a gym, riding the trails and my 8 mile commute (16 miles round trip) to work is what I do for exercise. Yes, I do ride fat tire year around and don't mind the 41 lbs with all the gear attached, riding with this much weight has only made me noticeably stronger and faster. The Babymaker will be a toy, not a tool in my bike arsenal!


Hopefully it doesn't turn out to be another "Coolest Cooler"...

https://mashable.com/2016/04/16/coolest-cooler-money/

https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/9/21003445/coolest-cooler-update-business-tariffs-kickstarter


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

FLX bike appears legit, is an established company and has a bunch of different models. Their marketing is not my cup of tea but the babymaker looks interesting despite the name 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Hopefully it doesn't turn out to be another "Coolest Cooler"...
> 
> https://mashable.com/2016/04/16/coolest-cooler-money/
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/9/21003445/coolest-cooler-update-business-tariffs-kickstarter


Thanks for the information, and why I eschew crowd funds (think they should be illegal). I've seen companies like Juiced Bikes and FLX with crowd funds (possibly to gauge market interest) and feel these are much safer, but still not safe enough for me.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Not their target market personally but this seems like a better option for only a few hundred more.

https://lunacycle.com/luna-fixed-stealth-ebike/

The mid drive and 3spd option will make a big difference performance wise.


----------



## Estonbach (Jul 8, 2019)

The Lunacycle looks great! It’s about 8-9 lbs heavier than the Babymaker but sports a better handlebar option and has three speeds as a backup option! To be honest I’ve commuted with a singlespeed road for about a year and if you get the right combo, one gear (in my opinion) is totally fine. My commute has some hills, but my average speeds on the singlespeed are around 16-17 mph for my commute and that’s a couple/few mph (avg) faster than on my fattie. I do prefer a flat bar for stability compared to road and bullhorns. I wish FLX made the Babymaker frame and fork wider to accept wider tires. For the price i can’t complain too much though, you can mount a rack and fenders on the Babymaker, and it also has enough power for my commute to work and back (16 miles total) on one charge if that ever happens. I’m not sold on Ebikes though, but open to giving it a shot I guess.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

wilks said:


> FLX bike appears legit, is an established company and has a bunch of different models. Their marketing is not my cup of tea but the babymaker looks interesting despite the name
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


FLX used crowdfunding to raise money though. That always raises yellow flags for me. Ben Einstein, former partner at VC fund Bolt, did a seminal article on the topic of crowdfunding and the associated risks:

https://medium.com/@BenEinstein/kickstarter-is-debt-e3b6a70ce180


----------



## Estonbach (Jul 8, 2019)

RickBullottaPA said:


> FLX used crowdfunding to raise money though. That always raises yellow flags for me. Ben Einstein, former partner at VC fund Bolt, did a seminal article on the topic of crowdfunding and the associated risks:
> 
> https://medium.com/@BenEinstein/kickstarter-is-debt-e3b6a70ce180


Thanks for the linked article, it was very informative but began to blur 2/3 of the way through it w/o the aid of my morning coffee!  I totally get it though, many of you are posting concerns about the risks involved with these campaigns. In retrospect, maybe I should have asked you guys about suggestions for a decent quality, "first time buyer" recommended eBike. There are some sweet options out there for almost the same price point, which one is the "best" choice?

I watch the EMBN channel on YouTube, 1st I'm in awe of how cool those bikes are but 2nd I'm in sticker shock at a bike that costs $4k and more! I gauge my bike purchases on par with buying old motorcycles, I can get something really fun for $1500 that isn't going to be something I use as my only source of transportation. The same goes with the Babymaker, just another tool in my belt.

I did a little research on FLX prior to purchasing two of the Babymakers, they seem to be "established" enough for my "risk" of investing almost $3k of merchandise. With that all being said, I will say that there are several other items on websites like Kickstarter and Indiegogo that definitely look like "shady" risks in comparison to my FLX purchase.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

....and, discuss:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/superstrata-bike


----------



## Estonbach (Jul 8, 2019)

RickBullottaPA said:


> ....and, discuss:
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/superstrata-bike


Gorgeous looking bike, but the frame design and 3D printing concept make me question its stiffness and durability. It's definitely better looking than the Babymaker!


----------



## Estonbach (Jul 8, 2019)

*Making Batteries For The Babymaker.*

Just got the YouTube video from FLX on making batteries for the Babymaker.

I'm new to posting video links so try either of these:






or


----------

